# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Looking to Commission High Res Maps for Tyranny of Dragons Campaign

## marionette

Hey there,

I am looking for some high res maps to be used for a new Roll20 campaign.  I have the base maps that come with the module but I am looking for much higher quality ones made form programs like Photoshop or similar.  The size of the maps range from a town (perhaps 200 x 150 5ft squares) to a single building (30 x 30). Ideally I am looking for someone to do a whole set, but I will be happy with just 1-2 if that's all someone has time for.

As for style, I am looking for maps similar to what is shown below:

https://imgur.com/a/dEOeF
https://66.media.tumblr.com/a60d0d19...tbdo1_1280.jpg

These are definitely professional quality maps, and as such I expect them to take quite a bit of time to make.  I am on no specific timeline, the campaign will begin when the maps are finished.

If you or someone you know would be interested in working on this project, please reach out to me on one of the following:

Discord: https://discord.gg/rHNTyet (join server and message DM - Marionette)
Email: jtrout--60--at--gmail[dot]com (remove --, use @ instead of at, use . instead of [dot])

Thanks!

----------

